# Help Fix Closed Eyes On Photo



## jakeschofield

hey guys i really need help fixing a photo and i have never learned how to use photoshop or any picture editing programs.
i have a photo with my eyes closed but have a few photos from the same day with my eyes open.
thanks people
jake


----------



## koala

Hi Jake, welcome to TSF

If you've never used a photo editor, it will be difficult for us to give simple instructions. Post back here with the photos, and one of our Photoshop users will have a go at fixing the problem.

Basically, you need to copy the eyes from one photo and paste them onto a new layer in another photo, then rotate, resize, blend the skin tones, etc until they match.

If you don't want the photos to be seen on a public forum, you can send them to me via PM.


----------



## jakeschofield

hello thanks for the help here are the pics the 1st is the closed eyes the other 3 are ones at the sameplace.

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0985/P6140032


http://g.imagehost.org/view/0105/P6140022


http://g.imagehost.org/view/0837/P6140024

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0515/P6140027

if any one can edit this it would be so apreciated.
thanks again
jake


----------



## zuluclayman

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0679/P6140032_eyes_open
first quick go at it - none of the other images has your face at same angle, making little difficult to get size and shape of your right eye correct


----------



## koala

Good work, zulu. :smile:

Jake, I'm jealous! Beer, nice weather and beautiful women. The perfect day. :grin:


----------



## jakeschofield

hey thanks thats great on one side i got 3 more pics if these help 
http://g.imagehost.org/view/0479/P6140001

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0235/P6140004

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0744/P6140030

hope this helps and thanks alot for thhis


----------



## jakeschofield

could any one try help with the othe eye


----------



## Giga095

Had a quick go for you - Zulu more or less had done it - ive just amended his but i dont think you'll ever get a perfect result.

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0836/P6140032_eyes_openv2


----------



## jakeschofield

hmmm how about replacing the head from a different pic can anyone get that too work?


----------



## poncho_91

Hey I also need some help in fixing a photo in which I closed my eyes.










I dont have any experience in photo editing either, so I would apreciate it if someone could help me out with it-


----------



## koala

Hi poncho, welcome to TSF

You've posted your photo incorrectly. Please post it as an attachment to your next reply, or use an image-hosting site like PhotoBucket or ImageShack.

You will also need to post another photo taken from a similar angle with your eyes open so we have something to work with.


----------



## Pleashelpme123

Hello, i know this thread is quite old but i was hoping you guys could help me with the same problem, if so that would be amazing and i would be grateful. Because yesterday i Met Johnny Damon at the airport and got a picture, but unfortunately i wasnt able to see it til way later and thats when i noticed my eyes were shut. I was very dissapointed as medeting a baseball player especially one like Damon certainly doesnt happen every day, so if you could help me out that would be amazing. I will attach two photos, one with the shut eyes and one with a similiar pose with open eyes, if thats not good enough let me know i have many pictures so i can probablly dig up a better one. Like i said i would appreciate this so much....








Thats the pic with open eyes








thats the pic with the closed eyes


----------

